# DRUG.. Guaifensin



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

I am not trying to come up with some majic cure for this crazy condition. As many of you may have read, I sufffer from Vulvodynia. In doing much research on the condition, I came accross a drug called Guaifensin. I actually think it is over the counter. Do some research on it. I am just looking for answers likt the rest of you. Also, how does Neurontin help with weird pain conditions like fibromyalgia and vulvodynia?lala


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI LALA:It is OTC and is used as an agent to increase the production of low-viscosity secretions in colds and flu as a way of making the coughing productive. If you go to the drug store and look in the COLDS AND FLU preps you will see many brand-name and store brands that contain no other active ingredient but this (like one of the ROBITUSSIN preps for example). Just read the labels carefully. This stuff is an emetic given in large doses, so the way it works is it basically stimulates that part of the CNS that controls all that is inlcuded in the "vomiting reflex" response. One of the first things that happens before one "upchucks" is you start to produce watery secretions, including in the lungs...so this stuff is given in a "sub emetic dose" so that all you get is the increased secretions. So yep you can get it anywhere.MNL____________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2000)

There is a book written by Devin J. Starlanyl, M.D. called "The Fibromyalgia Advocate". In her book she speaks to using the Guaifenesin. She explains in using this drug it helps in removing the toxins from our bodies that cause us so much trouble. I went to my doctor and got a prescription for it. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh how I wish I could remember the name of the Doctor out in California who wrote a book about using Guaifenesen. If you check back several months ago on this board, there were a number of inquiries about it and I got the info from that. I believe it was also talked about on the IBS Board. Sorry, I just can't "pull" it out of my brain right now.I checked into it extensively, but decided it was not going to be an easy thing to do and my Doctor would not cooperate with me and write a prescription for it. You need it in tablet form--not liquid. You also have to eliminate ALL salicylates from your diet and general usage. That includes toothpaste, mouthwash, cosmetics, shampoo, conditioner, hair spray, etc.---anything that contains saliscylates -- both naturally and/or artificially.  There will also be quite a few foods you will need to eliminate. If you don't do this, the guaifenesen will be blocked and will not work. This is a life long thing if you find it works for you. If you check the web, there are several Guaifenesen support groups out there and you will also be able to locate the Doctor and his site and also the name of his book. Any book store should have it or can order it for you.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2000)

Thank you Feisty,Exactly. That is exactly what I have read. My plan was to investigate the salicylates thing next week, after my fall show schedule is over and I have the time. That's kind of discouraging to hear it is even in shampoo and toothpaste. Hard to get by without those!I know about one Guaifenesen support group site, I'll have to look into others.It just seems logical to purge all these toxins--I hope I find it is do-able.Susan


----------



## Mo (Dec 8, 1999)

Guaifenesin is getting good results with a lot of people. By accident I came across it this year after taking cough medicine, I found my joint pain lessened quite a lot. I found a web site guidoc.com which has a lot of information about it. Also the doctor somebody previously mentioned is called Dr. Paul St. Amand. I live inthe UK but if I lived in the states I would go and see him. You can buy Guaifenesin cheaply in the states and there are virtually no reported side effects - so they say.If you want more information, e mail me on maureen###pine-view.fsnet.co.uk


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I also have heard of guaifenesin. I bought a book called "What your doctor may not tell you about fibromyalgia" by Dr. St.Amand. He speaks highly of using the guaifenasan in his book. I havent tried it, im still trying to find out if i have fibro, i have an appointement next week with a fibro doctor. You might want to check the book out, it can give you some more info.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi I tried Dr. St Amand's protocal way back in 1994. You get worse before you get better. I got worse, never better. But then we were trying it for CFS not the FM alone. Leaving out particular foods etc was never mentioned, but I do remember having to take a certain type of Calcium with it too. It must be working for alot of people to still be around! Dont' we wish that one protocol would help us all!! DeeDee


----------

